# Atlas 10" Lathe - Question About Initial Setup



## oldschoolcane (Jan 3, 2017)

I bought an Atlas 10" lathe about 6 years ago, went through a move so this lathe was crated up and stored for the last several years until things changed so that I can actually use the lathe within a work area. I have the work space now but I am questioning how suitable it is, the downstairs garage is an option to get this lathe setup but my other tools in the same area over the summer have some surface rust so I wonder if this is a good option for my lathe? The humidity isn't a problem in the winter, I am in Missouri but the summer appears to be less than perfect for tools? Its possible that I could beg my new wife to let me put the lathe in my primary workshop in the basement of the house but I may be pushing my luck on this one. Any ideas on the lathe and keeping it in good condition once its out of the crate, any thoughts on where to use it? Is there anything I can do to keep the machine from the moisture in the air?


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 3, 2017)

Keep the unpainted surfaces coated in oil would the really only thing that you can likely do. You could build a removable box around the lathe, it does not have to be air tight, just some what tight and install a gun safe Golden Rod in the bottom. The small amount of heat inside the box will inhibit condensation and naturally rust. I have one in my gun cabinet and no rust in over 15 years in the basement.
Pierre


----------



## David S (Jan 3, 2017)

I think the first consideration should be based on convenience.  Depending on what you are planning on doing, and how often, I would want my lathe close to associated machines, work benches, metrology  etc.

I would then take my bride for a romantic weekend getaway and let her know all the great things you could do for her if you lathe was functional and protected in your basement workshop.

Let us know how it works out.

David


----------



## oldschoolcane (Jan 4, 2017)

My regular shop is in the house, I build and restore bamboo fly rods but the lathe if setup in the garage would be relatively close. The Atlas lathe requires that the motor be mounted to the lathe stand so it requires some space for the width of the machine and the lathe bed is 48" as well. So, I am leaning towards the garage this is where my wood lathe and drill press are located to keep sawdust out of the house. I want to make sure once the lathe is setup that I can live with its placement. I need to take a close look at my equipment to see how its doing here and go from there I guess. Is there a lubricant which would help to avoid any surface rust on these tools?


----------



## wrat (Jan 4, 2017)

Be sure to have a dust cover.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 4, 2017)

Boeing Shield maybe? Not WD40!
Pierre


----------



## MBuechle (Jan 31, 2017)

Mine's in an unheated hangar, Vactra #2 way oil seams to work very well for me.


----------



## ndnchf (Feb 1, 2017)

You will be fighting a losing battle with rust and humidity in the garage. Precision tools deserve the best environment possible.  I have two friends who both had lathes located in garage/storage spaces and each lathe suffered the ravages of moisture and rust, despite their well intentioned efforts.  Do yourself and the lathe a favor and keep it in an environmentally controlled area.  Not only will it reduce the rust problem, but it will cut more accurately due to the lack of expansion/contraction from temperature variations, plus you'll use it more often when its convenient and comfortable to use.

I've been there and learned.  Now my lathe, drill press, mill/drill,  and shaper are in my environmentally controlled basement.  Other, non-precision tools (except a surface grinder) are in the garage.  The lathe won't make a mess like wood working tools will.


----------



## oldschoolcane (Feb 1, 2017)

ndnchf, I should clarify what I mean by garage - I am actually talking about the lathe being in a downstairs basement garage. Its a second garage and is a part of but separate from the main basement. We keep the tractor and larger tools there. The issue, in the winter it seems somewhat dry but here in Missouri the humidity comes up quite a bit in the summer. So, during the summer hotter months would be my biggest concern. A couple of mentions of Way Oil, is this available anywhere?


----------



## ndnchf (Feb 1, 2017)

Maybe just adding a dehumidifier to you rbasement garage would help with the summer humidity?  Way oil is specially formulated to adhere to the ways and provide proper lubrication. You can find it online and on ebay. I use Mobile Vactra #2.


----------

